# White mass on eye...



## NicoleSD (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello All-

I'm looking for some feedback with my cute little Luna girl. She is part Manx, 11 years old and developed a small white mass on her eye about 6-7 months ago. I took her to 2 different vets about 2 months ago and each examined her eye and said that it is not bothering her cornea nor her and they don't really know what it is. They gave me antibiotic / steroid drops to use but it did nothing. 

The mass has stayed the same except a couple days ago we noticed a bit more of her eye is becoming cloudy. She's pretty lethargic but she's also a bit overweight, her eye does not seem sensitive, she's not squinting, it's not watering nor oozing anything. It's definitely not as wide open as the other eye as I am looking at her right now.

Here are a few pics to see what it looks like. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

hmmm. It certainly does not look good. Some sort of ulcer I would guess. I would ask for a referral to an animal eye surgeon and get a professional opinion. I would think in San Diego there would be several. If nothing else it will put your mind at rest. Best wishes.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She definitely needs to see an eye specialist. That's nothing to fool around with...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Regular vets dont see a lot of eye problems. It would be worth the price of an appointment with a vet eye specialist. Ive had cats with eye issues and regular vets have botched up the eyes with wrong diagnosis. weve had to do surgical repairs. I cant emphasize enough how important it is to go to a vet who deals with eyes all day long, to deal with the problem.

Dog eye problems are different from cats. Regular vets will diagnosis incorrectly thinking they can be the same. They diffidently are not.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe it is sun damage, a '"pterygium"? I see you live in San Diego - definitely the right part of the country to have a problem like this, at least for humans. People get them from too much glare and bright sun ("surfer's eye") - it's a pinkish growth on the white of the eye that can grow and even touch the iris. For people, sun glasses are the solution, especially polarized ones...

Fran


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

In the first picture it looks like there might be an indentation on the eye? Maybe it's just the light reflecting.

I looked around a little online and found this:
Cat Eye Problems, Why the Cloudy Eye?

Or it could be something much more serious... since I'm uncertain why the vets would be unable to diagnosis any of the problems listed there.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Luckily, we have an eye specialist 40 minutes away from us, and they know their stuff. 5 years ago, our springer spaniel scratched his cornea on a rose bush, he already had a cataract in his other eye, and he was blind for a time, because he could not see out of the scratched eye. He kept bumping into the wall and it was scary, he could not see. They had to put a contact lens on his eye so that it could heal. It was expensive, but not as expensive as going back and forth to the vet and not knowing what to do. THey knew just what to do and he healed up quickly. I would not hesitate to bring my cat to a vet who was an eye specialist. You will save money in the long run from going back and forth to your own vet.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is an animal eye clinic in SD.

Eye Clinic for Animals of San Diego - Phone: (858) 502-1277


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

poor thing, I'm sorry I can't offer an additional advice but the best of luck to you and Luna


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

NicoleSD said:


> Hello All-
> 
> I'm looking for some feedback with my cute little Luna girl. She is part Manx, 11 years old and developed a small white mass on her eye about 6-7 months ago. I took her to 2 different vets about 2 months ago and each examined her eye and said that it is not bothering her cornea nor her and they don't really know what it is. They gave me antibiotic / steroid drops to use but it did nothing.
> 
> ...


Hi, that was great that you included photos. My cat has an eye condition called iris melanosis. When the GP vet asked me about the many, many spots on his eye I told her that they were getting worse. She referred me to a veterinary ophthalmologist. I have taken my cat three times for a follow up visit (about once a year) to make sure it doesn't become cancerous.

The eye exam itself is very interesting, much like a human eye exam, without reading the letters/numbers on the chart. The doctor numbs the eyes with drops and checks the intraocular pressure, and dilates the eyes and looks into the back of the eye. It's a complete eye exam. Every time I take my cat we go into an exam room that is already dark, the vet takes him out of the carrier and asks me to put my hand on my kitty's body and he starts the exam. My cat never flinches. He's totally ok with the exam.

You should be able to find a veterinary ophthalmologist in San Diego. I'm surprised your vet didn't already recommend it. Good luck. I hope Luna is ok.


----------



## NicoleSD (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies. The Internet is awesome that way. I also posted the same content and pics on FB and 3 vets responded with the same conclusion...possibly herpes. I will be definitely be making an appointment with the eye specialist. I'll be back with results.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

NicoleSD said:


> Thank you all for the replies. The Internet is awesome that way. I also posted the same content and pics on FB and 3 vets responded with the same conclusion...possibly herpes. I will be definitely be making an appointment with the eye specialist. I'll be back with results.


Please do! I'm very interested in what it is.


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

NicoleSD said:


> I also posted the same content and pics on FB and 3 vets responded


NicoleSD, when you say you posted the "same content and pics on FB", did you post it on a vet's wall? Just curious for the future for me. That was a good idea. I'm guessing you posted it on an animal hospital's wall? Good luck with your kitty. Is it a kitten?


----------



## NicoleSD (Jun 4, 2013)

I did not post it on a vet's wall or animal hospital's wall. I just posted it as my status because I knew there were a couple of vets and docs out there.


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

Good thinking.


----------

